# Hi



## Marianne79 (Aug 7, 2014)

I've been lurking here for a while now, making up the courage to start writing.  I'm pretty regular on a norwegian makeup forum, and thought it was time to explore some new territory. I love trying new brands and new makeup, and buy way too much. So this forum may be good or bad for my wallet.


----------



## Jennifae (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi, Marianne!  Welcome to the site!


----------



## JujuluvsMAC (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 13, 2014)

Welcome Marianne!


----------



## Marianne79 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank you for the welcome, girls


----------



## dnowoslawska (Aug 15, 2014)

HI


----------



## ninaakabrattwin (Aug 17, 2014)

WELCOME!!!!


----------

